# Tree ID please



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Can someone please identify this tree for me?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I think it is a waxleaf privet.

https://www.monrovia.com/plant-catalog/plants/1794/waxleaf-privet/


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

That does look like. Thanks.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Actually, although it looks like a waxleaf privet, I don't think it is. In the 11 years I have been in this house, I have never seen any blooms on it. So it has to be something else.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

What color does it turn in the fall?


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

Most of the leaves, I'd say 95%, stay green. Some turn like a dark red. As a matter of fact, you can see the red color in the middle of the tree in the pic.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks like a Burning Bush. Are the branches spiny in the winter, with 4 spines running parallel down the branch? If so it's definitely a burning bush.

The branching habit looks very much like one. A closer up of the small branches/leaves and I could confirm.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Sidney said:


> Actually, although it looks like a waxleaf privet, I don't think it is. In the 11 years I have been in this house, I have never seen any blooms on it. So it has to be something else.


If i blow up the pic, I can see flower tassels though. Are you trimming it prior to flowering? Does it berry?

Definitely not a Burning Bush. Leaves are to glossy, too thick and incorrectly bi-colored. The stem is also textured incorrectly.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

It looks like something either in the Ficus or as Ortho-Doc said, Privet family. Those tassels are throwing me off though.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's my Burning Bush


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Definitely not a burning bush.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

my guess is bay laurel


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Cleyera


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Cleyera


Yes, this is more like it. I believe this is it. Thanks.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Sidney said:


> thesouthernreelmower said:
> 
> 
> > Cleyera
> ...


 :yahoo:


----------

